# Sigma 70mm Art macro reviews.



## Chaitanya (Jun 13, 2018)

Found these reviews of Sigma 70mm Art macro. 
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/sigma-70mm-f-2-8-dg-macro-art-review-32368

https://petapixel.com/2018/05/30/review-the-sigma-70mm-f-2-8-art-is-a-macro-lens-worthy-of-your-bag/


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 13, 2018)

It is good of you to post these. I find this lens quite sharp and the manual focusing does take some practice. But I like the long throw.

To me, the most surprising aspect is the AF - I use it in situations like moving insects and it is quite accurate and not slow. I had not thought to use AF for macro, before this lens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 14, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> It is good of you to post these. I find this lens quite sharp and the manual focusing does take some practice. But I like the long throw.
> 
> To me, the most surprising aspect is the AF - I use it in situations like moving insects and it is quite accurate and not slow. I had not thought to use AF for macro, before this lens.


Overall it does seem like Sigma has designed this lens for stationary subject(products, flower, art, etc) with that long focus throw(as mentioned in reviews). I am waiting for the rental shop in my city to have this lens so I can try it for myself and shoot some wild flowers from Western ghats.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 18, 2018)

LensTip posted sample images, so we may have a full review soon.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 25, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> LensTip posted sample images, so we may have a full review soon.


Thanks for the info, those samples certainly seem quite decent.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 25, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > LensTip posted sample images, so we may have a full review soon.
> ...



This lens is sharp, probably as sharp as my Milvus 100, but it does not have the microcontrast that the Milvus has. But it has AF and I have not yet decided how good that is for macro; more evaluation is needed. I remain surprised that I would even consider AF for macro. I like this lens a portrait lens using the AF.

The disappointment so far is the MF; a firm twist throws it far out of focus and a slight turn usually overshoots. I miss the consistency of a direct connection, but I will continue to practice. But I doubt that I will ever purchase another focus by wire lens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl said:
> ...


So typical focus by wire quirk exists even with this lens.


----------

